# PLEASE HELP! SSD speed. Any techies here?



## Chickenstrip (15/4/20)

Hey guys, I'm sorry for asking if it's a silly question but I'm not entirely clued up re hardware and my googlefoo is not on point.

I've got a new laptop which came with:
256gb ssd 
- HFS256GD9TNG.

And my old laptop which has kicked it came with a 512gb SSD
- mz-hpu512t

I'm trying to work out if it's a good idea to put the older SSD into the laptop. I want the size boost but I'm concerned about a significant speed loss. I have literally no idea which is better and have no idea how to find out via Google. Could anyone assist?

For what it's worth, my older laptop (2012ish model) boots in sub 10 seconds while the newer one boots in 30ish seconds.

The laptop also has a 1tb HDD. 
Ideal situation would be to get an adapter to run the 512 instead of the HDD but from what I've found online that's not going to work.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Chickenstrip (15/4/20)

My goal here is to either swap the HDD - ideally, or swap the SSD for size increase provided I don't get a noticeable drop in speed. I game a lot, 256gb doesn't cut it and the HDD speed is tragic.


From my limited research the 512 is faster and larger and I should do the swap. But I'm not at all qualified to make the decision


----------



## zadiac (16/4/20)

I think you've answered your own question already. Go for the 512. It's faster and more space. Use the 256 in older laptop or as second one in new laptop (convert cd drive with ssd caddy).
Just a side note, boot up time isn't just the hard drive. It's the windows installation and configuration as well. Keep that in mind.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hey guys, I'm sorry for asking if it's a silly question but I'm not entirely clued up re hardware and my googlefoo is not on point.
> 
> I've got a new laptop which came with:
> 256gb ssd
> ...


Yes.
Switch off all non essential programs at start-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/4/20)

new laptops usually use m2 SSD. so might not be an option to just swap SSD`s. 
My laptop has a 256Gb M2 SSD and an empty space to add a SATA SSD/HDD. 

So your new Laptop has a 256GB SSD but boots slow. Try to find out what type of SSD it is. Once u know what type of SSD is in it it will be easier for us to give u a proper suggestion. Also boot time is not necessarily all SSD so like @Resistance said check ur startup programs.

My guess is the older laptop has a SATA ssd which is obviously faster than a HDD. so u can always swap the harddrive in your new laptop with the SSD from the old laptop. Will give u better read and write speed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

So the only way I can progress now is to open up my new laptop and check what kind of tech the motherboard has. Hopefully it'll be the same drive type as the 512ssd. 

If not I'll just have to find someone to trade the drive for a sata SSD. Or buy one and swap out the HDD. 

I'll update when I'm there.


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

The way i understand it, there shouldn't be any problems. But switching the drives results in an immidiate boot to bluescreen.


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

If you look closely the older drive has bridged pins.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/4/20)

Both of them are m2 and nvme so dont see an issue swapping them. What's the make and model of ur laptops ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> The way i understand it, there shouldn't be any problems. But switching the drives results in an immidiate boot to bluescreen.
> 
> View attachment 194161



If you have different laptops you'll have to reinstall Windows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you have different laptops you'll have to reinstall Windows.



Why? That's never been an issue for me before? I'm not saying you're wrong I'm just wondering why because I've swapped hard drives plenty with the ability to boot every time. Usually just driver complications.

I want to clone the drive. But I have no idea how I'll be able to do that without specialty hardware.


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Both of them are m2 and nvme so dont see an issue swapping them. What's the make and model of ur laptops ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



New: Lenovo y740
Old: Sony Vaio SVP132A1CL


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Why? That's never been an issue for me before? I'm not saying you're wrong I'm just wondering why because I've swapped hard drives plenty with the ability to boot every time. Usually just driver complications.
> 
> I want to clone the drive. But I have no idea how I'll be able to do that without specialty hardware.



If laptops have different m-boards, the BSOD is very common if you just try to swap drives. 
Cloning on the desktops would be easy, on the laptop not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> If laptops have different m-boards, the BSOD is very common if you just try to swap drives.
> Cloning on the desktops would be easy, on the laptop not so much.



Awesome, thanks. I hope this is the issue and not something wrong with the drive. I'll see if my cousin's got the hardware to clone. Otherwise do you have any idea what it may cost from a company in the industry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> New: Lenovo y740
> Old: Sony Vaio SVP132A1CL



If I'm reading the specs for correct models, you are trying to boot drive from the Gen 4 Intel to the Gen 9. I can't imagine that working without reinstallation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Awesome, thanks. I hope this is the issue and not something wrong with the drive. I'll see if my cousin's got the hardware to clone. Otherwise do you have any idea what it may cost from a company in the industry?


Haven't done many laptops in my time but I think the drives need to be in the respective laptops to be cloned then swopped.
But you'll still have to do an upgrade software install.
* suggestion is open to correction*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/20)

If you have external drive large enough, you can backup complete "system image" from both laptops, swap the drives and restore the correct image to each laptop.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> If I'm reading the specs for correct models, you are trying to boot drive from the Gen 4 Intel to the Gen 9. I can't imagine that working without reinstallation.


 
That's correct.

Unfortunately though the Sony has given up the ghost. I think that I'd rather leave it to someone with more experience as the Sony finally gave up after I opened it for investigation.

On a separate note, could you advise me on something? If a person was to shorten a laptop charging cable. Say hypothetically a dog chewed through 60% of the cable and it was then shortened to remove all cuts. Could that prevent a laptop from charging based on anything? Change of resistance for example?

Ps thank you for all this advice. It's invaluable and extremely appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> That's correct.
> 
> Unfortunately thought the Sony has given up the ghost. I think though that I'd rather leave it to someone with more experience as the Sony finally gave up after I opened it for investigation.
> 
> On a separate note, could you advise me on something? If a person was to shorten a laptop charging cable. Say hypothetically a dog chewed through 60% of the cable and it was then shortened to remove all cuts. Could that prevent a laptop from charging based on anything? Change of resistance for example?



It will work fine, if you can, solder the connetions to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> It will work fine, if you can, solder the connetions to be safe.



I'll do that thank you kindly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'll do that thank you kindly!


As long as the wires are insulated you're good to go.
I shortened a HDMI cable . We still use it. We use the short ones on occasion but the one I shortened is still better(picture and audio quality wise)

You could probably still get the Sony plugged into a desktop and get the info from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/4/20)

Solution: Install Linux

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/4/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Solution: Install Linux


I went that route once. But with a gaming laptop I really can't be bothered to find the drivers. 

I do get the Linux appeal but I'm also not willing to give up all my juicy torrents.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (20/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I went that route once. But with a gaming laptop I really can't be bothered to find the drivers.
> 
> I do get the Linux appeal but I'm also not willing to give up all my juicy torrents.


Mostly as easy as selecting a non-free repository (Distro dependant) i.e. one that doesnt release its source.
Also, are you referring to the content you download that works on windows or are you referring to actual torrenting as there are many great torrent apps in linux.


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/4/20)

Christos said:


> Mostly as easy as selecting a non-free repository (Distro dependant) i.e. one that doesnt release its source.
> Also, are you referring to the content you download that works on windows or are you referring to actual torrenting as there are many great torrent apps in linux.



The free games and software. Definitely the content.


----------



## Christos (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> The free games and software. Definitely the content.


“free”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/4/20)

Christos said:


> “free”

Reactions: Like 1


----------

